# Fuente dual 1.5 a 12v a 1 amperio



## osterie (Ago 24, 2007)

Hola...
soy estudiante de ing. mecatronica y para mis proyectos necesito hacer primero ke todo una fuente dual de 1.5 a 12v dc a 1 amperio, pero no se ke es eso de dual
ademas me gustaria ke el voltaje ke entrega lo mostrara en un display y ke se graduara de manera digital, es decir ke con un botoncito baje y con otro suba el voltaje ke entregue...

salu2 8)


----------



## tesorex (Ago 24, 2007)

lo que quieres hacer es muy interesante, busca en el foro, existe ya la fuente dual, no recuerdo que pagina es.... pero eso del display.... no seria mejor con un mini voltimetro????
bueno se mas especifico,
saludos..!!!!


----------



## osterie (Ago 24, 2007)

por supuesto, con un minivoltimetro funcionaria de maravilla...

eh encontrado algo sobre fuente pero de 1.5 a 30, como hago para que solo sea hasta 12v??


----------



## osterie (Ago 24, 2007)

ahi monto el diagrama ke vi, pero me gustaria ke en lugar de mover el potenciometro para ke varie el voltaje, el voltaje bajara al presionar un boton y subiera al presionar otro.
como le hago???
[/img]


----------



## jona (Ago 25, 2007)

hola
para que solo entregue aproximadamente 12v,tenes que comprar un transformadorr de 12v,aunque luego de rectificado y filtrado quizas se eleve un poco la tension a 14 o 16voltios,lo cual es normal.
me parece a mi que para modifiar la tension de salida mediante potenciometro esta mas que bien,no vale la pena agregar un sistema digital para subir y bajar la tension,pero si aun lo quieres hacer,creo que hay tema relacionado por el foro...
saludos.


----------



## somar (Ago 25, 2007)

osterie dijo:
			
		

> Hola...
> soy estudiante de ing. mecatronica y para mis proyectos necesito hacer primero ke todo una fuente dual de 1.5 a 12v dc a 1 amperio, *pero no se ke es eso de dual*.....



Es una fuente muy fácil de realizar, lo de dual se refiere a que a partir de tu neutro, tendrás un voltaje de +1.5 a +12 en una salida y otro de -1.5 a -12 en otra.





			
				osterie dijo:
			
		

> Hola...
> ... ke el voltaje ke entrega lo mostrara en un display y ke se graduara de manera digital, es decir ke con un botoncito baje y con otro suba el voltaje ke entregue...



Esto que que pides es un poco mas laborioso, pues hay que entrar de lleno en electronica digital. Elevar y bajar el voltaje es fácil, es solo conseguirte un potenciómetro digital, que lo manejaras mediante un contador para elevar y otro para disminuir.
Mostrarlo en el display es un poco mas complicado: si lo quieres con pantallas de 8 segmentos, tendras que hacer arreglos con codificadores y decodificadores, pero si lo que quieres es un LCD, pues manejarlo con un controlador programable, un PIC estraría muy bien, solo que ahi no puedo ayudarte mucho.
En caso de animarte, solo dilo, yo tengo por ahi un circuito mas completo que te entrega fijos 5, y 12, y variable de 1.5 a 12, tanto positivos como negativos y aguanta creo que hasta 3 amperios. Pienso ponerla guapa con monadas como las que mencionas, pero por no ser etapas prioritarias, no lo he hecho, pero sería interesante trabajar en ello.


----------



## osterie (Ago 25, 2007)

muchas gracias por sus respuestas..
por el momento llevare el diagrama a la universidad y buskare ayuda de un monitor y le comentaré sobre lo ke quiero hacer...

cualkier cosa les aviso

salu2 8)


----------



## steinlager (Ago 25, 2007)

Puedes utilizar un ICL 7107, para visualizar la Tension en Displays... busca información sobre este integrado en el foro hay un par de temas sobre eso


----------



## Saint_ (Ago 27, 2007)

respescto al control dijital de la fuente (nediante pulsadores, uno para valar el voltaje y otro para suvirlo), se puede reemplazar al potenciometro por un areglo de resistores y transistores, un deco de Binario a decimal, un contador ascendente descendente y como reloj los pulsadores,... si aun te intereza...


----------



## osterie (Ago 28, 2007)

si, claro ke me interesa

puedes poner algun diagrama o darme la direccion de un tutoria donde enseñen como hacerlo de manera práctica... graicas

salud2


----------



## Saint_ (Ago 29, 2007)

...
hola, me tarde un poco...
aqui adjunto un diagrama que te ayudara a manejar tu fuente con pulsadores,
la variacion de voltaje sera de 1.25v (minimmo) y 10v(maximo), pero tiene algunas tares adicionale...
1) tienes que utilizar un eliminador de revotes para los pus¡lsadores
2) utilizar un regulador adicional de 5v, para alimentas a los integrados 74xx 
con ello tendra la fuente que querias, es de notar que cuando se oprime los pulsadore este circuito hata que el voltaje varie de la siguiente forma:
1.25v,2v,3v,...,8v,9v,10v,1.25...
osea que una vez que llegue al valos maximo el siguiente pulso hara que empiese desde el minimo...

suerte con tus tareas...  8)


----------

